# Old School Rockford Fosgate 250x2 blew my solobaric in one day!!!!



## Yireh (Aug 17, 2020)

As the title says I have a old school Rockford Fosgate 250x2 , I was handed this amp down and told be careful it’s powerful. It’s rated at 500w bridges at 4ohms. I had the subwoofer setup correctly and it was a new solobaric L7 and ... it smoked the voice coil. Are these amps really that powerful or did I do something wrong ( gain turned all the way down)


----------



## SMBGSX (Aug 7, 2020)

What head unit and EQ settings? What's that solobarics rated power handling?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Kicker


----------



## Yireh (Aug 17, 2020)

Factory head unit in cadillac, the claim is 609 rms but doesn’t explain how it fried the coil at mid to low volume.


----------



## Yireh (Aug 17, 2020)

Any suggestions on a entry level sub or pair that will do the job for under $400.


----------



## Gentlegiant9400 (Aug 8, 2020)

yes the old rockford amps were always under rated and pushed a lot of power! I had good luck with memphis m412 and m612 the m4 was 600w rms if I remeber right. Good sounding clean bass and get plenty loud.


----------



## jfrank81 (May 4, 2020)

How was your crossover set?


----------



## wrxkyle (Feb 8, 2011)

image dynamics idq12 is 750rms, and a great sounding sub, leaps and bounds ahead of the kicker, and like $250ish to boot. probably best value/performance ratio out there. idmax steps it up to 1000. you need to verify your gains and outputs, you can use a multi-meter to measure the voltage with a sine-wave (no sub hooked up) and get an idea for what power you're putting out.


you're using the factory head unit, have you checked at what point the head unit distorts and what it's sine wave voltage out is? how is it connected to the amp? if you have high level going into the amp directly and the amp is not made for it you'll absolutely clip the input signal and then it's going to be cooking your sub with distortion at all power levels.

you need to put up the exact model number of the rockford amp to be able to tell. most of their new stuff can take high level in, their old stuff maybe not so much, idk have to know what it is to look it up, if that info is even available. factory head unit will distort at a certain volume normally so you have to check that with a distortion detector or oscilloscope.


----------



## Yireh (Aug 17, 2020)

Crossover set around 170hz but it’s triple lp filtered those old school amps have the scars in them which filter out highs I have a old school Phoenix gold mix crossover where I do most of my equing, and then I’m using the lp output on my lci line out converter I spent a lot of time and care with the set up only for me to take a trip from work to home literally 4-6 mins and the subwoofer is pouring smoke by the time I get home.


----------



## Yireh (Aug 17, 2020)

X cards*


----------



## wrxkyle (Feb 8, 2011)

i mean, i feel like something is up with the setup, that's like a 750 watt sub, i don't see how even if the amp was under rated that it would kill that sub, have you checked if your output is clipped at that signal? i started stinking up a idq12 on only 220 watts as it started clipping, was only a couple mins and it was new, threw 500 watt amp on it and now it runs relatively cool and the suspension is the limit, only giving it 300 watts (infinite baffle in rear deck).

that amp would have to be putting off almost double over rated in clean power before burning up that coil that quick i feel like, i'm guessing you were clipping. used oscilloscopes are pretty cheap these days might be worth picking one up to verify.


----------



## jfrank81 (May 4, 2020)

Crossover seems a bit high, but not out of range for the speaker. As others have noted, I’d be checking my install and electronics before investing in another subwoofer.

Back in the day that was a lot of power and a bonus that it was underrated. Today you can get that in a 5 channel for the sub output. I doubt you simply overpowered it.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

Specifically what model number amp?





Rockford Fosgate Power 250.2 - AMP Performance


provided by Fabian aus dem Epicenter-Forum Rated power measured according to DIN 45500 up to 1% distortion factor in ...




www.amp-performance.de









Rockford Fosgate Punch 250.2 - AMP Performance


provided by Fabian aus dem Epicenter-Forum Rated power measured according to DIN 45500 up to 1% distortion factor in ...




www.amp-performance.de





And speaker:





L7 Subwoofers | KICKER®


KICKER produces high-performance car audio, vehicle specific solutions, marine audio, home and personal audio, and power sports products since 1973.




www.kicker.com





Amp bridged? woofers in series, parallel, or each channel?


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

LOL I gave my nephew an oldschool punch 75, 😁 He bridged it and it blew his sub out. I told him that oldschool stuff aint no joke...


----------



## llebcire (Nov 17, 2016)

Great write-up from Focal (common rule of thumb with loudspeaker damage):









Why do voice-coils burn out?







www.focal.com





Quote:
“Contrary to another popular belief, it is rare for a powerful amplifier to damage a loudspeaker.”

Obviously over powering damages a driver but it’s typically physical damage from over excursion. My guess is you’re starving the amplifier’s power supply causing premature clipping. Old school amps aren’t efficient - what have you done to beef up your factory electrical?

-Eric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

